# Victoria Secret Biofit bra



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

Saw this on TV tonight and it looked pretty cool.... anyone have one of these or something simular? What do you think?







Quote:
With 7 ways to wear it, you'll think it's custom-made. Wear it strapless, one strap, halter, classic, v-front, crisscross or crossback. Each cup size has unique shape and padding to feel custom-made just for you. Revolutionary fabric comfortably adheres to stay in place.

A-cup and B-cup

â€¢ Swell: Padded for moderate lift. Level 2

â€¢ A-cup: Fuller shape and more pronounced definition for increased bust size and cleavage.

â€¢ B-cup: Slight boost and increased fullness for more rounded shape and cleavage.

C-cup, D-cup, DD-cup

â€¢ Swell: Padded for subtle lift. Level 1

â€¢ C-cup: Flatters your silhouette by shaping, uplifting and emphasizing natural cleavage.

â€¢ D-cup: Power mesh for soft, firm support, plus wider back band for even more support and comfort.

â€¢ DD-cup: Power mesh for soft, firm support, plus wider front and back band for even more support and comfort.

â€¢ Underwire cups

â€¢ Adjustable straps

â€¢ Back closure

â€¢ Imported nylon/spandex

Sizes 32-38A-C. #246-507 $55.

Victoria's Secret - NEW! BioFitÂ® 7-way bra


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2009)

I don't like 7 way bras very much. The way she's wearing it in the picture would feel like it was choking you, and what usually happens is that you can't remember how to do all 7 ways, or alternatively, the straps get lost or damanged or whatever, and you're left with a strapless bra that really isn't supposed to be worn without straps.

Sooo... yeah. Meh. Not a big fan. I guess it's more pronounced with me because I have a bigger bust, whereas if I was smaller, my boobs wouldn't drag the bra down so much maybe


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

I love the VS bras I have but I'm terrible at keeping sets of anything together and would end up with a strapless bra! lol They should make I so the extra straps are stored on the bra somewhere no mater what the configuration... Hidden....


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2009)

I'm with Rosie on this one, in my experience convertable bras really aren't that great. You're really better off to buy a few different varieties of bras, they'll last a lot longer.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 15, 2009)

i think the concept is cool but i will not be getting it.

victorias secret is not really my favorite company to buy bras from, further more they do not typicly make bras in my size, nor do they typicly make them beyond D cups so i wonder how well it would really work for someone with a larger bust


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the VS bras I have but I'm terrible at keeping sets of anything together and would end up with a strapless bra! lol They should make I so the extra straps are stored on the bra somewhere no mater what the configuration... Hidden.... I have a convertible bra from VS (not this one, though), and the extra straps and band extender (for low-back clothing) came in a pouch. I so I just keep the extra stuff in that in my underwear drawer.


----------



## Adrienne (May 15, 2009)

Those type of bras are generally very tight fitting. I had one fitted and felt like my bust was so compressed in all the wrong ways.


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

LOL Adrienne... Lucky for me I don't have that much to compress??


----------



## Adrienne (May 15, 2009)

Lol!


----------

